# You all know...



## mahaz

Hi 2 all,

How would you say the following in your language?

*You all know me wanna rule the world. what? You dont know...OKZ who cares. well if you dont know then what are you doing here. just get to hell. *

Though the above sentences seems little weird but I have to teel it to some one


----------



## betulina

Oops... let me try it in Catalan...

Tots sabeu que vull governar el món. Què? Que no ho sabeu...? Bah, i a qui li importa. Però si no ho sabeu, què foteu aquí, aleshores? Aneu a prendre pel sac.

 The last sentence could be largely improved! Other Catalans might help better!


----------



## Whodunit

First I'd like to correct it, and English natives should proofread my corrections:



			
				mahaz said:
			
		

> *You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know...OKZ Who cares? Well, if you don't know, then what are you doing here then? Just get to hell. *


 
Pleas tell me if I understand your sentences right, before I can offer my translation.


----------



## Mutichou

mahaz said:
			
		

> *You all know me wanna rule the world. what? You dont know...OKZ who cares. well if you dont know then what are you doing here. just get to hell. *


In French, it would be: Vous savez tous que je veux diriger le monde. Quoi ? Vous ne savez pas... Ok, qui ça intéresse ? Bon, si vous ne savez pas, qu'est-ce que vous faites ici ? Allez en enfer.


----------



## elroy

Hello, Mahaz.

Please take the time to have someone proofread your English sentences before posting them here for translations.  Perhaps you could run them by the folks over in English Only? 

That being said, I will base my Arabic translation on what others have assumed you meant:

*أنتم تعلمون جميعاً أنني أريد أن أستولي على العالم.  ماذا؟  لا تعلمون.  حسناً، من يهمه الأمر؟  فإذا كنتم لا تعلمون، ماذا تفعلون هنا؟  اذهبوا إلى الجحيم. *​ 
_(Antum ta'lamuuna jamii'an annanii uriidu an astawliya 'ala 'l-'aalami.  Maatha?  Laa ta'lamuuna.  Hasanan, man yahimmuhu 'l-amru?  Fa'itha kuntum laa ta'lamuuna, maatha taf'aluuna huna?  Ithhabu ila 'l-jahiimi.)  _


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know... Who cares? Well, if you don't know, then what are you doing here then? Just get to hell."

In Spanish (not 100% literal):

Todos sabéis que pienso dominar el mundo. ¿Cómo?¿Que no lo sabiais?... Qué más da... Bueno, y entonces, ¿qué estáis haciendo aquí?¡Idos al carajo!


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Oops... let me try it in Catalan...
> 
> Tots sabeu que vull governar el món. Què? Que no ho sabeu...? Bah, i a qui li importa. Però si no ho sabeu, què foteu aquí, aleshores? Aneu a prendre pel sac.
> 
> The last sentence could be largely improved! Other Catalans might help better!


Hello betulina! I think your sentence is perfecly OK. I have a suggestion, just tell us what do you think 


*Tots sabeu que vull ser l'amo del món. Què? Que no ho sabeu...? Bah, tant se me'n fot!. Però si no ho sabeu, què hi foteu aquí, aleshores? Aneu a prendre pel sac.*


Que tingueu tots un bon dia,
Laia


----------



## alby

Croatian:

Svi znate da želim vladati svijetom. Šta? Ne znate....koga briga? šta onda radite ovdje ako ne znate? Idite u pakao/idite dovraga.

Nataša


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Hello betulina! I think your sentence is perfecly OK. I have a suggestion, just tell us what do you think


 
*Tots sabeu que vull ser l'amo  del món. Què? Que no ho sabeu...? Bah, tant se me'n fot!  Però si no ho sabeu, què hi foteu aquí, aleshores? Aneu a prendre pel sac.*


Hi Laia! Yes! I like the bits you suggest! And bearing in mind that this is spoken language the last _hi_ should be there, yes.  Gràcies!!

Mahaz, this is the final answer in Catalan (by the moment... hehhe). This is team work! 

Btw, visca el verb _fotre_ català!


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Btw, visca el verb _fotre_ català!


I also thought including "collons" --> _Què collons hi foteu aquí?_
Do you think that then it would be too much? Or not? (Creus que seria massa? O és millor no posar-ho?).


En fi, ja sabem que som... "les que parlen bé" és clar que sí collons! No fotem!...


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> I also thought including "collons" --> _Què collons hi foteu aquí?_
> Do you think that then it would be too much? Or not? (Creus que seria massa? O és millor no posar-ho?).



 I think that might be a bit too much... the original sentence is actually neutral (_what are you doing here_). If there was something like _on earth_ (or worse) it would be perfect, but considering it's quite neutral, I think the verb _fotre_ shows enough our way of speaking in a speech like this.


----------



## Laia

OK.
I was too excited when I suggested that... so, never mind.


----------



## Whodunit

mahaz said:
			
		

> You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know... Who cares? Well, if you don't know, what are you doing here then? Just get to hell.


 
So let me try in German:

_Ihr wisst ja alle, dass ich die Welt regieren will. Was? Ihr wisst es nicht? Na ja, mir soll's egal sein. Also, wenn ihr's wirklich nicht wisst, was macht ihr dann hier? Schert euch zur Hölle!_


----------



## JLanguage

Hebrew:


כולכם יודעים שאני רוצה לשלוט בעולם. מה? אתם לא יודעים?..אוקיי למי איכפת. ואם אתם לא יודעים אז מה אתם עושים כאן. סתם לך לעזאזל.


​


----------



## _sandra_

_



			You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know... Who cares? Well, if you don't know, what are you doing here then? Just get to hell.
		
Click to expand...

_ 
_Let me try in Polish:_

_Wszyscy wiecie, że chcę rządzić światem. Co? Nie wiecie... _
_Kogo to obchodzi? Jeśli nie wiecie, to co tu robicie? Idźcie do diabła._

_Sandra_


----------



## Lancel0t

Here's my translation in Filipino / Tagalog

"You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know... Who cares? Well, if you don't know, then what are you doing here then? Just get to hell."

"Alam ninyong lahat na gstong kong sakupin ang mundo. Ano? Hindi nyo alam? Pakialam ninyo? Kung hindi nyo alam, eh anong ginagawa mo dito? Punta ka na lang sa impiyerno."

- ps

though the statement doesn't make any sense at all. Its just only my opinion


----------



## mahaz

elroy said:
			
		

> Hello, Mahaz.
> 
> Please take the time to have someone proofread your English sentences before posting them here for translations. Perhaps you could run them by the folks over in English Only?


 
I just want to say that I couldn't find any blunder in my English here in this thread except some of the punctuational mistakes regarding the capital letters (as highlited by the Whodunit). While the word 'wanna' is just same as 'want to'.

Though there were some mistakes in my English in another thread which I already had admitted as my mistake


----------



## instantREILLY

_"You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know... Who cares? Well, if you don't know, then what are you doing here then? Just get to hell."_
*
Japanese*
「皆私が世界の権力を握りたいとわかるんでしょう？へえっ？知らないの？まあ、仕方がないでしょう。じゃ、知らなかったらどうしてここにいるの？地獄に行ってよ！」

(Minna watashi ga sekai no kenryoku wo nigiritai to wakaru n deshou?  Heeh?  Shiranai no?  Maa, shikata ga nai deshou.  Ja, shiranakattara doushite koko ni iru no?  Jigoku ni itte yo!)


----------



## Elieri

_"You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know... Who cares? Well, if you don't know, then what are you doing here then? Just get to hell."

Swedish:
_Ni vet allihop att jag vill styra världen. Va? Ni vet inte... Vem bryr sig? Tja, om ni inte vet, vad gör ni här i såna fall? Ni kan bara dra åt helvete.


----------



## victoria luz

mahaz said:
			
		

> Hi 2 all,
> 
> How would you say the following in your language?
> 
> *You all know me wanna rule the world. what? You dont know...OKZ who cares. well if you dont know then what are you doing here. just get to hell. *
> 
> Though the above sentences seems little weird but I have to teel it to some one


 
ITALIAN
Sapete tutti che voglio dominare il mondo. cosa? non lo sapete? Beh, chi se ne frega. Se non lo sapete, allora che ci state a fare qui? Andate all'inferno/andate a quel paese

Vic


----------



## peubanni

instantREILLY said:
			
		

> *
> Japanese*
> 「皆私が世界の権力を握りたいとわかるんでしょう?へえっ?知らないの?まあ、仕方がないでしょう。じゃ、知らなかったらどうしてここにいるの?地獄に行ってよ!」


That sounds very much like a direct-translation. I would tune it up into:

みんな俺が世界を支配したいってこと知ってるだろ?　は?　知らない?　まぁいいわ。ってか知らねえんならなんでここにいるの?　どっか行けよ。
Minna ore ga sekai wo shihai sitai ttekoto shitterudaro? Ha? Shiranai? Maa iiwa. Tteka shiraneen nara nande kokoni iruno? dokka ikeyo

Tried to make it sound as vulgar as possible


----------



## Whodunit

My attempt in Latin: (I wait for corrections )

Mē eum mundum velle regĕre cunctī vestrī scītis. Quid? Nē scītisnĕ? ... Nullīus mōmentī. Sī nōn scītis, quid agitisnĕ hīc? Abī in malam crucem!


----------



## erin

alby said:
			
		

> Croatian:
> 
> Svi znate da želim vladati svijetom. Šta? Što? Ne znate....koga briga? šta što onda radite ovdje ako ne znate? Idite u pakao/idite dovraga Idite kvragu.
> 
> Nataša


 
_Št*a*_ (in English = what) would never be used by a native speaker of Croatian. We always say _Št*o*_ because _Št*a*_ is used either when you are very impolite or in Serbian language. 
_Idite u pakao_ is also something that you would never say or hear in the conversation. The usual expression is _Idite kvragu_ (literal translation in English = go to the devil).


----------



## Juri

WHODUNIT
Kleines Missverstaendnis: "Sie wissen das nicht?
statt "*Ich* *wisst es* nicht.
Was macht die Eile!Bin neugierig ueber den Autor!
I'm curious who said this sentence!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Juri said:
			
		

> WHODUNIT
> Kleines Missverstaendnis: "Sie wissen das nicht?
> statt "*Ich* *wisst es* nicht.
> Was macht die Eile!Bin neugierig ueber den Autor!
> I'm curious who said this sentence!!!


 
Oops, I wanted to write "*Ihr* wisst es nicht". Thanks for the remark. I will immediately change it. 

PS: "Sie wissen das nicht" would be too formal in such a situation.


----------



## Tyfo

*Danish:
I ved alle at jeg ønsker at herske over verden. Hvad? I ved det ikke... Hvem tager sig af det? Altså, hvis I ikke ved det, hvad laver I så her? Bare skrid ad helvede til.
*


----------



## Roshini

_*You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know...OKZ Who cares? Well, if you don't know, then what are you doing here then? Just get to hell. *_

_Well, in Malay it would be:_
_'Kau semua tahu yang aku ni ingin menguasai dunia ini. Apa dia? Kamu tidak tahu? Siapa kisah? Ok, Jika kau tak tahu, apa yang kau buat di sini? Pergi jahanamlah!'_

_That's all. But your sentence is really weird. That's the best I can do for ya. Best of luck._


----------



## FrancescaVR

mahaz said:
			
		

> Hi 2 all,
> 
> How would you say the following in your language?
> 
> *You all know I want to rule the world. What? You don't know...*OKZ? W*ho cares. Well if you don't know, then what are you doing here? Just go to hell. *
> 
> Though the above sentences seems little weird but I have to teel it to some one


 
=========================
*In Indonesian would be*

*You all know I want to rule the world. *
_Kalian samua ketahui bahwa aku ingin menguasai dunia_ 
or 
_Kalian tahu bahwa aku mau kuasai dunia._

*What? *
_Apa? _
_(Apa kata mu? = What did you say?)_

*You don't know.*
_Kalian tak tahu._
Or
_Kalian tak ketahui_
Or
_Kalian tidak tahu_

W*ho cares.*
_Tak pusing aku_
_Or_
_Malas tau aku_
_Or_
_Siapa perduli._

*Well if you don't know, then what are you doing here?*
_Jadi__ kalau kalian tidak tahu, sedang apa kalian di sini?_
Or
_Kalau kalian tidak tahu, buat apa kalian di sisni?_

*Just go to hell. *
_Pergi saja ke neraka._
Or
_Keluar dari sini (get out of here)._


----------



## FrancescaVR

*In Savunese would be*

*You all know **I want to** rule the world. *
_Do toi ma rowi muu hari __ə__le, ta j’aa (yaa) nee do d__ə__i ta kuaha ne Rai wawa nee._

*What**? *
_Niŋa?_

*You don**'**t know.*
_Toi d’o ro muu (ə__u_ if singular_)._

W*ho cares.*
_Hani pa h__ə__re._

*W**ell if you don**'**t know, then what are you doing here**?*
_Həku kiri do d’o toi ro muu (ə__u_ if singular_), nee ta pee t__əŋa muu pəne?_

*J**ust go to hell. *
_Kako __muu (ə__u_:singular_) __ŋa waŋo_ _pa həre _(Go along with the devil *or *with the devil you go).


----------



## FrancescaVR

In* Kupang/Koepang* (the capital of West Timor)* lingua franca* / I call it *Kupang dope* would be

*You all know **I want to** rule the world. *
_Bosong samua tao kalo beta ni mau kuasai dunia_

*What? *
_Apa_
*Or*
_Lu bilang apa? _*Meaning what did you say?*

*You don**'**t know.*
_Lu son tau._

W*ho cares.*
_Malas tau._
Or
_Parsetan._

*W**ell if you don**'**t know, then what are you doing here**?*
_Kalo lu son tau na, bikin apa lu di sini?_

*J**ust go to hell. *
_Pi naraka __sana_
*Or*
_Kaluar dar sini_


----------



## Annwn

I guess in portuguese it would be something like:

*Todos vocês sabem que eu quero governar o mundo. O quê? Não sabem...Quem é que se rala. Bom, se não sabem o que é que estão aqui a fazer? Vão cagar.*

The last sentence can be translated with a large variety of other words, since there is no direct translation of the insult conotating to hell...It could be "Vão dar uma volta ao bilhar grande/dar banho ao cão/à m€rda/dar uma curva" - all depending on how vulgar you want it to be  

Feel free to suggest any corrections. 

***


----------



## FrancescaVR

Tyfo said:
			
		

> *Danish:*
> *I ved alle at jeg ønsker at herske over verden. Hvad? I ved det ikke... Hvem tager sig af det? Altså, hvis I ikke ved det, hvad laver I så her? Bare skrid ad helvede til.*


========================
*Du var so godt med dit! 
MVH 
*


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch it would be (with some alternative possibilities in word choice, it's a weird bit and I found it hard sometimes to tap from the right register):

Jullie weten allemaal dat ik de wereld wil regeren. Wat? Dat weten jullie niet? Ok... Wie kan het wat schelen?/Boeien! Nou, als je het niet weet, wat doe je hier dan? Loop toch naar de maan/Rot toch op!


----------



## elroy

mahaz said:
			
		

> I just want to say that I couldn't find any blunder in my English here in this thread except some of the punctuational mistakes regarding the capital letters (as highlited by the Whodunit). While the word 'wanna' is just same as 'want to'.
> 
> Though there were some mistakes in my English in another thread which I already had admitted as my mistake


 
"Me wanna rule the world" is not English.
Most people don't say "get to hell" but "go to hell."


----------



## FrancescaVR

elroy said:
			
		

> "Me wanna rule the world" is not English.
> Most people don't say "get to hell" but "go to hell."


==============================

It is strange that people would say so. But here, Down Under, there are many that use _me_ to replace _my. _

Example: 

I took *me* brother for a walk (I took *my* brother for a walk)
I can't stand *me* mate (I can't stand *my* friend/mate)

I get the impression that it has to do with lacking the basic knowledge of English.


----------



## StrangeAttitude

elroy said:
			
		

> "Me wanna rule the world" is not English.


 
heh try watching the Ali G show.


----------



## elroy

I am aware of such colloquial usages; nevertheless, "me" is not standard in this case. If you are going to ask for a translation of a text (especially into multiple languages) you need to make sure the grammar of your original is correct. Or at the very least point out that some parts of the text are written in a regional dialect or very colloquial language.


----------



## Tino_no

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> In Spanish (not 100% literal):
> 
> Todos sabéis que pienso dominar el mundo. ¿Cómo?¿Que no lo sabiais?... Qué más da... Bueno, y entonces, ¿qué estáis haciendo aquí?¡Idos al carajo!



In american spanish:
Todos ustedes saben que quiero dominar al mundo. ¿Qué? ¿No saben? ¿A quién le importa? Bueno, si no saben, ¿entonces que están haciendo aquí? Vayanse a la roña.


----------



## linguist786

Mutichou said:
			
		

> In French, it would be: Vous savez tous que je veux diriger le monde. Quoi ? Vous ne savez pas... Ok, qui ça intéresse ? Bon, si vous ne savez pas, qu'est-ce que vous faites ici ? Allez en enfer.


I'd say "Allez oust!" for the last bit! hee hee


----------



## linguist786

this would sound funny if you actually said it to someone, but anyway, Gujarati:

Tamnay baddaa nai khabar che ke manay dunya ne rule kar-weech. he? Konai paee-reech? Tanay khabar naa hoi, to tu ayyaa su karech? Ayya thi jaa! (Go to hell LITERALLY would be "dozakh maa jaa!" but that would never be used!!)


----------



## ceann-feachd

mahaz said:


> Hi 2 all,
> 
> How would you say the following in your language?
> 
> *You all know me wanna rule the world. what? You dont know...OKZ who cares. well if you dont know then what are you doing here. just get to hell. *
> 
> Though the above sentences seems little weird but I have to teel it to some one




*Scottish Gaelic*
Tha fios agaibh gu lèir gu bheil mi ag iarraidh a riaghladh an t-saoghail. Dè? Chan eil fios agaibh... Ceart, Cò ghabhas cùram? Uill, mur eil fios agaibh, dè tha sibh a' dèanamh an-seo ma-tha? Thalla gu taigh na galla!


----------



## robbie_SWE

*



You all know me wanna rule the world. What? You don’t know...Who cares. Well if you don’t know then what are you doing here. Just go to hell.

Click to expand...


* 
In Romanian: 

_Toţi ştiu că (eu) vroiam să cuceresc lumea. Ce? Nu şti? Cu-i îi pasă. Păi/Bine dacă nu şti, ce cauţi aici? Du-te la dracul!_
 
 robbie


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


mahaz said:


> How would you say the following in your language?
> *You all know me wanna rule the world. what? You dont know...OKZ who cares. well if you dont know then what are you doing here. just get to hell. *



If the colloquialisms/regionalisms are intended, then I want to give it a try in my local (+/-Antwerp, Flanders, Belgium) *dialect*. Optimistique already provided a translation in Standard Dutch:
Gelle wet ondertusse allemaol  da 'k ik den baos van de wereld wil zén? Watte? Nog nie? Mannekes, toch... Awel, as ge 't nà nog ni wet, wa doe d'hier dan nog? Den boom in allemaol.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## spakh

IN TURKISH
Siz hepiniz benim dünyaya hükmetmek istediğimi biliyorsunuz. Ne? Bilmiyorsunuz... kimin uğrunda? Pekala eğer bilmiyorsanız burada ne yapıyorsunuz? Cehennem olun!


----------



## ex-Kārlis

"You all know that I want to rule the world. What? You don't know...OK who cares. Well if you don't know then what are you doing here. Just go to hell!"

Latvian:
"Jūs visi zināt, ka es gribu valdīt pār pasuli. Ko? Jūs nezināt...labi, vienalga. Ja jau jūs nezināt, tad ko jūs šeit darāt? Ejiet ellē!"

You - Jūs
all - visi
know - zināt
that - ka
I - es
want - gribu
to rule - valdīt
(over) - pār
the world. - pasauli.
What? - Ko?
You - Jūs
don't know... - nezināt
(
it doesn't change anything in my translation, but I think that other tranlators should note that mahaz meant "you don't know..." as a conclusion not as question.
)
OK - labi
who cares. - vienalga.
(
and if here was a question "who cares?" then it would translate literaly as:
who - kam
cares? - rūp?
)
Well if - Ja jau
(
"if' is "ja" but neither "well" in this usage in English nor "jau" in this usage in Latvian translates directly in THE other language. They are added for feeling 
)
you - jūs
don't know - nezināt,
then - tad
what - ko
are - this belongs to "doing"
you - jūs
(are) doing - darāt
here. - šeit.
Just go to hell! - Ejiet ellē!
(
Just - for feeling again
go - ejiet
to - uz
hell - elli
)


----------



## Ilmo

"You all know that I want to rule the world. What? You don't know...OK who cares. Well if you don't know then what are you doing here. Just go to hell!"

*Finnish:*
Te kaikki tiedätte, että haluan hallita maailmaa. Mitä? Ettekö tiedä... Hyvä, ei sillä väliä. Ellette tiedä, mitä sitten teette täällä? Painukaa helvettiin!


----------



## linguist786

I might as well do the Urdu:

*English:*
"You all know that I want to rule the world. What? You don't know...OK who cares. Well if you don't know then what are you doing here. Just go to hell!"

*Urdu:*
تم سب كو معلوم ہيں كہ ميں دنيا كا حاكم بنا چاہتا ہوں. كيا؟ نہيں معلوم؟.. كس كو پروا ہے؟ اچها اگر تم كو نہيں معلوم تو پهر تم يہاں كيا كرتے ہو؟ جاوں يہاں سے!​ 
(tum sab ko maaluum haiN ke maiN dunyaa kaa Haakim bannaa chaahtaa hooN. Kyaa? nahiiN maaluum? kis ko parwaa hai? aChChaa agar tum ko nahiiN maaluum to yahaaN kyaa karte ho? jaaoN yahaaN se!)​


----------



## chiarag

*You all know me wanna rule the world. what? You dont know...OKZ who cares. well if you dont know then what are you doing here. just get to hell. *

 Tutti voi sapete che voglio dominare il mondo. Cosa?non sapete...e chi se ne frega. Allora se non sapete, che cavolo state facendo qui. Andate all'inferno.

Ciao ciao
Chiara
Bari(Italy)


----------

